

Grafana 2.1 Released - eloycoto
http://grafana.org/blog/2015/08/04/Grafana-2-1-Released.html

======
torkelo
Some highlights are: \- InfluxDB 0.9 Support \- More dynamic dashboards
(repeat panels or rows) \- Multi-value template variables \- LDAP integration
\- Auth Proxy support \- More Graph display options \- Misc fixes and small
improvements

/Torkel Ödegaard

